# Exhaust trim cleaning?



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, just brought a 2011 GTR and it is pretty tidy but the inner part of the 4 exhaust pipes has been left to get quite dirty in the past. I have cleaned it with some "Chrome Cleaner" but it is quite tricky to get in the corner by the actual pipes - any good (and polite!) suggestions? Peter


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

few of my tips on tips in this post 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156994-few-pics-my-car.html


----------



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks scoobyc, very useful, Peter


----------



## Killazilla (Aug 31, 2015)

I use wheel cleaner to clean all the soot out of the inside, then hand polish the them with mothers and a rag. They look brand new every time and the polish makes the dirt come off easier in the future.


----------



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Mother's mag then 2 coats of nano v3


----------



## V8etr (Jul 14, 2017)

What exhaust is quite but with a little note


----------



## JatPunjabi (Apr 21, 2018)

V8etr said:


> What exhaust is quite but with a little note


The five bob wolverine adamantium resonated ***x1f642;


----------

